# PE Raleigh area exam location



## zykilo1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi Folks, does anyone know the PE Raleigh area exam location? I registered the exam, but they only said Raleigh area. Or, they do not have the same exam location every time?  I wanna take a look if there are any hotels around the exam location. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## MSD (Jun 24, 2019)

I gave PE in Oct 2018 and exam location was in NCSU campus. I guess they use the same location for PE exams. You will find ample of hotel options around NCSU campus. 

I will suggest you to confirm with other peers as well.

All the best for your PE exam!!


----------



## ItsStudyTime! (Jun 24, 2019)

I remember having a heck of a time actually getting an answer for the exact exam location. I ended up staying in a hotel near THIS trader joes. It wasn't a long drive from there to the testing area. I'm sure there is closer hotels, i'm also sure I was looking for the cheapest hotel, ha!


----------



## User1 (Jun 24, 2019)

do a quick search in the forum if you haven't already, they usually end up using the same locations every year, but they don't confirm the location until 2 weeks prior to exam date... if there's a couple locations that come up, make reservations at hotels for each, and be sure they're refundable or cancel-able for free.


----------



## eNgINeER93_PE (Jun 24, 2019)

I took the PE this past April. The North Carolina PE testing location was at the McKimmon Conference and Training Center on NC States Campus. I'd imagine that this is the site every year.


----------



## ItsStudyTime! (Jun 25, 2019)

eNgINeEr_93 said:


> I took the PE this past April. The North Carolina PE testing location was at the McKimmon Conference and Training Center on NC States Campus. I'd imagine that this is the site every year.


That's where it was in October 2017 as well! (couldn't remember the name of the place until you said it)


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jul 1, 2019)

So I've taken the FE (pre CBT) and PE several times. There was only one time that I was at a location other than the McKimmon Center at the University. I think it depends on how many people register for the test vs how many this location can accommodate. The one time that it wasn't at the McKimmon center I had to cancel my hotel reservation near NC State. The other location was actually at a hotel so I booked a room there. I just looked at my registration history and I couldn't find the exact location. Sorry. It just says 


North Carolina


Raleigh Area - Site 2

I really liked having the exam in a hotel conference room. It made that morning much more relaxed. 

You could always chat with one of the NCEES reps and ask them when they know if there are going to be multiple testing locations. I would assume it wouldn't be until after the registration deadline.


----------



## Wow_PE! (Sep 27, 2019)

Do you remember if at the McKinnon center there was a clock in the room?  Did they allow tabbed resources?  I haven’t tabbed anything yet but I think that would help me be faster.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 27, 2019)

Wow! said:


> Do you remember if at the McKinnon center there was a clock in the room?  Did they allow tabbed resources?  I haven’t tabbed anything yet but I think that would help me be faster.


I'm not familiar with NC (took mine in SC) but definitely buy a cheap wristwatch (Casio for example) and tab everything you possibly can. I did more tabbing for the PE than I had in my whole life lol.


----------



## eNgINeER93_PE (Oct 2, 2019)

Wow! said:


> Do you remember if at the McKinnon center there was a clock in the room?  Did they allow tabbed resources?  I haven’t tabbed anything yet but I think that would help me be faster.


There was a clock on the wall. I don't recall how many, but I know there was at least one near where I set. However, the room was very large, so if there is only one clock and you sit in the opposite corner it may be difficult to see. I would also recommend wearing a watch if possible. (They don't allow smart watches)


----------

